# Greetings from West Virginia



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard Hoss. Great to have ya here. Can't wait for your posts. Your on your own with the picture, it took me 3 weeks to get mine up. I'd like to change it but I don't know how! Don't fear, somebody will give you the low down on it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome Hoss!  Another bbqboard poster!  So did Bill screw up the brisket or what?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Man it's hugh on mine also! I guess thats why thay call you Hoss!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising...you da man!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

I knew it!  Bill steals all his recipes!!!!!

Wonder where the pasta salad came from!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome Hoss,
I met you in Shelby, NC at the Hog Happen'n.  We were just there to visit Bill.  Not competing.  Have fun here.  It's a good bunch of people.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Damn....I'm still learning at both! Come to think of it, I'm learning at everything!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

no, I called Bill for it a couple weeks ago.  Therein the humor.

By the way, what did Chris Finney look like...he remains a mystery to all of us on this board.  Is he hideous?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no, I called Bill for it a couple weeks ago.  Therein the humor.
> 
> By the way, what did Chris Finney look like...he remains a mystery to all of us on this board.  *Is he hideous?[/*quote]
> 
> Now thats FUNNY! I don't care who you are, thats funny!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, wheres the pic?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

By the way, those gals may wear your shirts, but they like my ribs better!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome Hoss!  And your girls get a hand as well. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome Hoss our neighbor to the south.  What part of West Virginia are you from?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey there Hoss! Are you coming up to Ohio in October for the Ohio Cookoff?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> What are the Que Rube WSM Pro etc.  under the names for and or mean



Mostly for fun...there are different post ranks, meaning, as you hit post 100 or 500 or whatever, the rank title changes.  There is a thread on how it goes.  

The WSM pros tag is something that happened in the beginning of the site.  A lot of these guys/girls also post of the TVWB so I gave them a special title to show my appreciaiton for patronizing my board.  Then it cut off and the regular ranks kicked in.

They are just for fun...many people here know a lot more than their rank indicates :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Mostly for fun...there are different post ranks, meaning, as you hit post 100 or 500 or whatever, the rank title changes.  There is a thread on how it goes.
> 
> The WSM pros tag is something that happened in the beginning of the site.  A lot of these guys/girls also post of the TVWB so I gave them a special title to show my appreciaiton for patronizing my board.  Then it cut off and the regular ranks kicked in.
> 
> They are just for fun...many people here know a lot more than their rank indicates :!:



Yeah, but then there's Finney....    [-X  :^o  :!:  :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey!?!?      I resemble that remark!?!?!   :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2005)

But give the man some credit...he does post alot of reciepes here!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2005)

The emoticons don't show the amount of "joshing" I intended. 

I gotz nuthin but luv fer ya Chris.  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> But give the man some credit...he does post alot of reciepes here!


And I spell RECIPE correctly when I do it too.  :!: 
_just kidding Nickie_


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3q31b1ah]But give the man some credit...he does post alot of reciepes here!


And I spell RECIPE correctly when I do it too.  :!: 
_just kidding Nickie_[/quote:3q31b1ah]

Bitch....bitch...bitch! Hey Greg, how about spell check here?


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2005)

A spell check program here would blow the main frame.   8-[ 

*Warning, warning... Danger Will Robinson.*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2005)

fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:
Nannny nannny goooo goooo. 

I'm such an asshat. 
 :lmao:  :lcry:  :winkie:  :taunt:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hoss, are you at The Greenbriar?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome Hoss... Glad to see you here.  A bunch of good people here.  Not snotty and always willing to help.  Your expertise will surely be welcomed here.  How bout a online webcam spatchcocking demonstration???

Was great to see you Saturday at Bill's.  Maybe now that Andrea has warmed up to you she wont be so scared of you next time.  hahah.

Gary


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey ya Hoss, welcome to a great site.  Good to see you and Gary over the weekend.  I finally recovered late monday  .  

For those of you who may know Hoss, he is a heck of a dancer.  I will post some pics when I get them back  .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2005)

ya''ll was dancing?  I need to see those pics!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 14, 2005)

ohhhh Maaaan... HOSS dancing!!! ... dang... I am sorry I missed that.  

Sorry we had to run out so early but that lil girl of mine was seriously pooped and we were heading to the Zoo on Sunday morning.  Thanks Bill for a great time and great food.

I can't wait to see those pics of Hoss.

Gary


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> At least I was dancing with two 18 year olds and not my dog Bill.  Great times though!!  Even managed to make it to a bed for my nap this time.
> 
> Woodman yes I am a chef at the Greenbrier Hotel



Well, let's play some golf then!!!!!


----------

